# rear end question



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

my goat (71) 

I'm learning as I go on this restoration so go easy on me. 

I want to take the rear axles out to do a rear disc conversion. Took the rear diff cover off and instead of seeing this like I was told it would look like...










with "a" being the bolt holding the pin in. I see this...



















No bolt holding it in... I thought I had to get in there, remove the (nonexistant) bolt and that pin, slide the axle in to remove the C clip and slide the axle out. I don't see how to get them out now. I don't want to take apart the whole rear end just to get the axle shafts out. I've searched all over trying to see what kind of variations there are in these rear ends and everything I am finding has that bolt. Any suggestions??? I'm lost.

and yes, i'm going to clean it all up before i put it back together, i just pulled it apart.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

take 4 bolts from brake backing plate to remove axle


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

wytnyt said:


> take 4 bolts from brake backing plate to remove axle


that's the only thing holding them in? I have both plates unbolted. didn't feel as though they would be able to be pulled out. I won't ruin anything if I use a slide hammer to pull them out right? Thanks for the help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Your top picture is for a 10 bolt c-clip Chevy rear end, 



wytnyt said:


> take 4 bolts from brake backing plate to remove axle


:agree


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Your top picture is for a 10 bolt c-clip Chevy rear end,
> 
> 
> 
> :agree


yeah, i thought they were the same... The 10 bolt gm (chevy) rear end was the only one I could find online to go from, I was hoping they were the same, but found out otherwise when I got into it. I unbolted the backing plates, knocked them loose, etc, and the axles don't just "slide out" I was pulling on them to no avail. It's just that plate with 4 bolts in it holding it in correct? no clips or anything else? all I see is a seal there. If I go easy with a slide hammer they should just come out without breaking anything? I know a BFH is a last resort, seems like the tool of choice though when working with a 38 y/o car. Again, thanks for all of your help guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to see inside the carrier to see if there is "C"-clips in there on the ends of the axles(which there shouldn't be if it's a Pontiac rear end) if there isn't, then just pull the axles straight out after removing the 4 backing plate nuts from through the holes in the axle flange.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you removed the 4 bolts on the backing plate, the axles should slide out. They FREQUENTLY are difficult to remove. If so take a piece of metal (1/4 inch steel) dirll 2 holes in it so you can mount it onto 2 of the lug studs. Use a 'dead blow' hammer (rubber filled with bird shot) and tap the axle out. Do your self a favor and replace the axle bearing and race while you are in there. The axle bearing (aka the wheel bearing can be pressed off and the new one pressed on at any machine shop. E


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> If you removed the 4 bolts on the backing plate, the axles should slide out. They FREQUENTLY are difficult to remove. If so take a piece of metal (1/4 inch steel) dirll 2 holes in it so you can mount it onto 2 of the lug studs. Use a 'dead blow' hammer (rubber filled with bird shot) and tap the axle out. Do your self a favor and replace the axle bearing and race while you are in there. The axle bearing (aka the wheel bearing can be pressed off and the new one pressed on at any machine shop. E


I'll give that a shot tonight, thanks Eric.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

got it! thanks guys. took a little more coaxing than just the dead blow. going to get new bearings and seals to be safe when i put it back together.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah!!! I forgot to mention the seals........why do the job twice1 Happy we could help. E arty:


----------

